
Capsule Network tutorial with clean readable code in Pytorch - higgsfield
https://github.com/higgsfield/Capsule-Network-Tutorial
======
lostmsu
I still haven't seen any repro of the capsule network effectiveness. Can
anyone point to it?

------
alexnewman
Amazing for this!

